# 1946 Naked Paratrooper



## MrColumbia (Jun 29, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 29, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 1, 2013)

*The Careless Compax*

I don't know which name you should choose but I love the idea of clearcoating the bare frame.

I was thinking of doing the same with a Westfield built Twinbar frame.  

Looking at those paratrooper frames - I wonder how they didn't break in 2 where the main tube meets the seat tube.  

With just that holding it together it seems like it would have to be an extra strong join.

I've always wanted to find one of those bikes - they seem like they would make nice riders. 'Lightweight' compared to tank bikes.

It looks nice with the colouring around the welds. Naked with an invisible layer. It's wearing protection technically speaking. It's not bare naked


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 1, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 2, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> They are geared fairly low so are good for short rides but will tire you out over long distances. The main frame tube is quite heavy and more than makes up for no tank. The frames are very sturdy, I haven't encountered any broken frames. I ride them around my neighborhood. This one is actually going to go in my car and get ridden on some of the bike rail trails. With no fenders or chain guard it will store easer in the back of the car. Fenders only are for riding in the rain anyway and I don't do that. This is what these were invented for in the first place, to put in the trunk of your car and use for short distances.




The main tube does seem extrat heavy duty - although the one that joins to the seat tube and which fits inside the main one is thinner and the place where it joins looks like a weak point - but I guess its not - it just looks that way.  It looks like an ergonomically good bike to ride - a bit longer than others - and the handlebars are great.  I suppose you could eventually put a two speed on it with the lever before the break point. Or a kickback? I prefer an easier gear. I prefer a 24 tooth chainwheel on bikes - the 26 teeth wheels are horrible to ride and you can't go up a small incline without really struggling or standing on the pedals.  I wonder how kids rode those bikes back in the day.  

It looks really nice though how you have done it. I must say I do like the fenders especially with the pinch on the front but I can see the logic of not bothering with them and it will look nice with wider tires on it.


----------



## emilylovelingeries (Jul 3, 2013)

Very very nice! Wasn't Hercules tied in with Phillips somehow?


----------

